# Impossible de tester l'essais gratuit de Parallels Toolbox



## Ledvyc (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voulais tester la version d'essais gratuit de Parallels Toolbox, mais il y a aucune apps qui fonctionne 
J'ai téléchargé l’essaie gratuit ici sur le site officiel > https://www.parallels.com/fr/products/toolbox/
Est-ce que vous avez le même problème que moi ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## Ledvyc (4 Octobre 2022)

Re, je ne comprends pas avec la version d'essais gratuit de Parallels Desktop on a pas axée à Parallels Toolbox ?
Une autre question si j'achète une licence pour Parallels Desktop, est-ce que je pourrai activer Parallels Toolbox avec la même licence que Parallels Desktop ?


----------



## Ledvyc (7 Octobre 2022)

Re, Quelqu'un pourrai m'aider ?


----------



## Ledvyc (7 Octobre 2022)

Re, y a-t-il quelqu'un qui peut m'aider sur cette question ?


----------

